# Tegu gone bad!?!?



## rule6660 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hay guys i could use a little help!! a friend and i have built an outside cage. His tegu is a male, almost a year old and is just over 4 feet. his temperment when he was inside was great he could hold him just fine. And now that he's out side he has turned nasty!! he bites and huffs and puffs every time he goes near the cage the cage is 10X10, he is with 2 other tegus and they are just fine. I guess my question or where i need help is what can we do to calm him down should he bring him back inside or just keep trying?Thanks for the help ~AJ~


----------



## chriz (Jun 2, 2008)

some times the sun light can change the way the reptile behaves have seen it in iguana's give it some more time in 2 get used 2 his new home or try taking him back in n see if he calms back down 
but other than that i dont know i dare say some1 on here with more exp with tegus will help u


----------



## rule6660 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yea thats what i was thinking thanks!!


----------



## olympus (Jun 2, 2008)

When I take my tegu outside she flips out..


----------



## hoosier (Jun 2, 2008)

theres a big discusion on a varanid forum about the effects of uv on reptiles. some say it effects the endocrine system. and thus messes with the behavior. others think that its the fact that its being moved from a small space to a larger one and thus the behavior difference. i personally agree with the first theory. but the more i take mine outside the more mellow he becomes while hes out there. now i really dontworry about him too much out there. he just dosnt want me picking him up but only gets puffy everynow and again.


----------



## dorton (Jun 2, 2008)

dorton said:


> I put mine on a leash when I go outside for its own protection.
> I know you don't agree with it, but I think its the safest thing for mine.
> Just as an example:
> My large female is very laid back, and is content to sit on my shoulder inside, or outside sitting on my back porch. A few weeks back I decided to let her roam around my back yard. The sweet laid back girl I know went completely wild! She tried to sprint off, luckily she was on a leash, but when she hit the end, she started death rolling and had her mouth open trying to bite anything within reach.
> I took her inside, and with the danger of being outside gone, she was just as calm, and laid back as ever.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 2, 2008)

I guess we're lucky. All 3 of our adult Tegu's have no problem being outside. We let them free roam in the yard, but no more than 2 at a time. It's hard to keep tract of 3 Tegu's with 1 or 2 people.


----------



## Nero (Jun 3, 2008)

My columbian does not like to go outside at all. He starts freaking out and wants to run away. When I take my bearded dragon out he just chills out and relaxes. I dont know but I guess the rays affect their behavior.


----------



## rule6660 (Jun 3, 2008)

well i have a female and shes just fine being outside. The other 2 that are in the cage with him are fine. one of those was a little huffy then we put him outside and he calmed down!


----------



## DZLife (Jun 4, 2008)

olympus said:


> When I take my tegu outside she flips out..



That's how Mike lost his female (and how I almost lost his female beforehand.) She randomly decided to jump and bolt. I almost lost a finger catching her the first time.


----------



## dorton (Jun 4, 2008)

My female is fine outside sitting on my shoulder, but after about 30 seconds in the grass, she goes bazerk.


----------



## jntann (Jun 23, 2008)

my tegu was like that at first outside. there is alot of outside noise they can hear that you can,t and a lot of scents on the ground that aren't in a inside cage and outside is alot bigger world to them
give it to them alittle bit at a time and stay in the cage with them as much as you can and hold them outside of the cage as much as you can they trust you but every thing else is scary to them.


----------



## ptviperz (Jun 23, 2008)

+1 ^^^^

They need to adjust, it's scary to them at first and they look for cover.


----------

